# looking to buy a new ford 350



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Im looking to buy a new f350, supercab long box 4x4. Looking to plow with the truck. 

I between the gas motor & the diesel. $10,000 is the difference in cost between the two. 
Would anyone know if the fuel economy on the diesel is actually alot better or even worth spending the $10,000 ?

Im in Canada, everything here is in kms. 

I currently own an older chevy (1996) diesel, I really dont see the fuel savings at all. Im in the 450 - 500 kms per tank. We're paying $1.06 per litre for diesel as of yesterday & gas was at $1.07.

Funny thing, last week I actually paid more for diesel by about 3 cents over the gas price. That was a first. 

If anyone out there has the new 6.7 from ford or the 6.2, please give me some input. 

I was looking at purchasing a chevy, but people are saying to stay away from plowing with the duramax,,, anyone know why ?

Thanks


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

In Minnesota we pay .30 more per gallon of diesel vs gas. Personally if you are not towing a lot there is no reason for the upgrade, the new gas motors are getting much better milage. I run both gas and diesel rigs and there is some savings in fuel but not enough to justify the $10k. I have test driven they both and they are really nice. 
Last but not least most gas trucks can easily hit 200,000 miles with simple maintenance so that argument of diesels lasting longer isn't really an issue. If you go with the diesel and put a lot of miles on, get the extended warranty, very expensive to repair and maintain.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input.
Im surprised that diesel prices are so high out there,,, we're all going nuts in Ontario.

Any towing that I do is basically a one ton dump trailer for my landscaping & interlock work or otherwise, driveway sealing equipment. Then of course there the snow plowing & the slide in salter (one yard is always on top). 

In regards to kms that we drive, we're normally doing 40,000 kms a year.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have a 2011 f350 cc sb 355 rear end and around town i get 14-16 mpg and highway 17-19 is the best iv done so far my truck has 8500 miles in 4 months. i never drove a 6.2 gaser but the power of the diesel is unreal and in the states the extra 7500 you put out for the diesel you always get back in resale, the diesel option never loses its value. im not sure if you have researched it or no but the 6.7 takes diesel exhaust fluid mine takes 1 gal of def to about a 1000 miles of driving, def is about 5 bucks a gal.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

No, unless you haul heavy everyday and tow frequently at highway speeds over long distances, the fuel economy of a diesel vs. the initial upgrade price will never pay for itself.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

There's also the first model year for that diesel engine. You might not want to be the guinea pig.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

One simple. little option that you really want to get if you plan on hanging a plow on any Ford is the Snowplow Prep Package. All it really amounts to is a different fan clutch, but if you have any problems and don't have it - and they find a plow on it - many dealers will void your warranty. Sad, but true.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an '11 F350 w/ the 6.2 and just hung an 8611 Blizzard on it. My buddy has an '11 F350 w/ the 6.7 w/ an 810 blizzard. Obviously his truck has more power, but cost alot more. The 6.2 has a ton more power than the 5.4 of recent years (last year.) My biggest reason for not getting the diesel was 1. cost 2.unknowns and 3. maintenance/repairs. My truck is a work truck used for work by my workers. When things go wrong this diesel isn't like my 7.3 where I can still somewhat work on it. God forbid an injector goes bad to the tune of $4k, where as I can do a rebuild on my gas for that money. 
I could go on and on but the reality is yeah the diesel is going to yield more power than the gas, but at what cost. If you need a truck to work and plow the 6.2 is the most EFFICIENT choice of the two options. Noone knows what that 6.7 is going to be in 2 or 3 years from now. I've heard alot of talk of the days of the 500k mile diesels are over. Too much BS to deal with now w/ emmissions. The new 6.2 paired to the 6 speed Torqshift tranny is one hell of a truck. The hp/torque is that of diesels just a few years ago. If we could get by with it then it's sure as hell going to get us by now. If the 6.7 proves to be a runner w/ no issues, then I'll probably pony up on the next truck and get it but I'm not going to spend the extra money not knowing much about it. 

Oh, and I've been averaging 14 around town w/ a pretty heavy foot. Took a trip on the highway the other day at 75 and averaged 16.5. That's a F350 single cab 4x4 3.73 gears.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an '11 F350 w/ the 6.2 and just hung an 8611 Blizzard on it. My buddy has an '11 F350 w/ the 6.7 w/ an 810 blizzard. Obviously his truck has more power, but cost alot more. The 6.2 has a ton more power than the 5.4 of recent years (last year.) My biggest reason for not getting the diesel was 1. cost 2.unknowns and 3. maintenance/repairs. My truck is a work truck used for work by my workers. When things go wrong this diesel isn't like my 7.3 where I can still somewhat work on it. God forbid an injector goes bad to the tune of $4k, where as I can do a rebuild on my gas for that money. 
I could go on and on but the reality is yeah the diesel is going to yield more power than the gas, but at what cost. If you need a truck to work and plow the 6.2 is the most EFFICIENT choice of the two options. Noone knows what that 6.7 is going to be in 2 or 3 years from now. I've heard alot of talk of the days of the 500k mile diesels are over. Too much BS to deal with now w/ emmissions. The new 6.2 paired to the 6 speed Torqshift tranny is one hell of a truck. The hp/torque is that of diesels just a few years ago. If we could get by with it then it's sure as hell going to get us by now. If the 6.7 proves to be a runner w/ no issues, then I'll probably pony up on the next truck and get it but I'm not going to spend the extra money not knowing much about it. 

Oh, and I've been averaging 14 around town w/ a pretty heavy foot. Took a trip on the highway the other day at 75 and averaged 16.5. That's a F350 single cab 4x4 3.73 gears.
Also, the plow prep package also effects your airbag sensors so your airbag doesn't go off when you ram a snow bank. Something electronically, not sure of the details.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I've got an 11 F-350 witht he 6.7 & 373 gears. Drove to Detroit this weekend got (hand figured) 18.6 mpg at 80-90mph. Coming home into the wind and rain dropped to 16.6 mpg BUT I was doing 90. Not bad I think. I only have 2700 miles on it so far.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got a 2011 F-350 with the 6.2l gas, and a 2006 F-350 with the 5.4l gas.

I have them mainly for plowing, and have never had a problem plowing with the 5.4l in terms plowing. Haven't had a chance to plow with the 6.2l yet, but it will not be a problem either.

I have a 10 ton contractor grade trailer; don't do alot of towing but there is is a huge different in the towing between the 5.4l and the 6.2l.. Could definitely feel the trailer with the 5.4l; with the 6.2l, it's almost like the trailer isn't even there.

My mileage on the 6.2l is at 11.2 mpg with about 6,000 miles on it so far. I don't baby it though, because the engine and tranny is so smooth that it's a blast to floor it.

I didn't consider the diesel option for the same reasons that others have mentioned - higher cost, higher maintenance, and higher fuel costs (here in NY - diesel used to be cheaper than gas, but it has been higher for a few years now). If I did alot of heavy towing, I'd probably go with the diesel, but I just don't need the torque for what I do.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW I must not be charging enough for plowing. Ain't no way I'd buy a NEW truck and beat it up plowing. Feel bad enough putting a plow on the 06.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Im getting the f 250, supercab, long box, 4x4, w/ snow prep package.

Any suggestions on a plow for it ?

Im thinking an 8.5 ft or an 8 ft w/ wings.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Chipper;1124306 said:


> WOW I must not be charging enough for plowing. Ain't no way I'd buy a NEW truck and beat it up plowing. Feel bad enough putting a plow on the 06.


This is not only a plow truck, I use it to pull my boat, and haul paper for my main job. This is not babied by any means, trust me.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

in the states its gallons so there are 3.78 liters in a gallon so your paying roughly 4 dollars a gallon for diesel and down in ohio diesel is $3.15 a gallon and gas is $2.75 that being said my company just swithced from all gas trucks to diesel and we maintain everything at dealers the longest we could get a gas pickup plow truck to go was 190,000 miles i have 2 diesel trucks right now over 265,000 so u can decide


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I looked at a 2011 F250 reg cab, gasser on Friday with the plow prep. Sticker was about $37k.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

dont forget diesel's have dual batteries and a hvy alt so you know which one will handle a plow and salt box longer


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

2011 F350 Reg Cab 4x4 6.2gas XL package
power equipment group
sync
plow prep
couple other BS upgrades.
Sticker $35,065
Sale price $30,020?
Basically $5k off sticker should be within reason if you're looking at one of these trucks. I searched around for the right truck w/ power windows/locks but not all the extras like the step on the tailgate, FX4, other useless odds and ends.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

I was really interested in the f250, but since we're going new, Im thining the f350 would be the better choice.

I would need the supercab, long box. Its going to be $36 - 37,000 + tax ( canadian ).

I ran into this truck last night online,,,,, 2008, f250, 4x4, 6.4 diesel engine, 75,000 kms, supercab, longbox for $28,000 canadian + taxes.
good price ?


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I bought a diesel when mine was new figuring the $7000 for the diesel would come back to me when I sold/traded it on the new one. I could get the power for pulling/hauling/pushing, and the fuel savings and get the money back for the diesel when I was done with the truck. However my daily commuter is a pos saturn with over 200,000 on it. So fuel economy wasn't everything for me, I wanted a heavy duty truck when I needed it and when not the car was fine. I am very happy with the diesel and gald I bought one.


----------

